# We have found a doggie to adopt!!!! :)



## Paco Dennis (Jan 14, 2022)

A couple weeks ago I shared that we had to put our old farm dog down, and that we were looking to find another doggie. Misa just got back from visiting some friends and said they had a doggie they were trying to find a new home for. We decided to take her. Her name is "Bonnie", she is about 8 years old, has lived around cats, and mainly stays indoors. Our friends have a similar farm to ours, so she will smell the familiar forest, the goats, and chickens. I am excited about this.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2022)

Bonnie is a gorgeous girl, and I know she's going to be deservedly spoiled rotten and loved very much


----------



## Jules (Jan 14, 2022)

Bonnie & you two will be very happy.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm so happy for you Paco and happy for Bonnie. I hope you two have a lot of fun years together!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 14, 2022)

That is great news, @Paco Dennis ! I'm sure you will have a lot of fun together.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

That's good news, @Paco Dennis  !


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 14, 2022)

Lucky you!
Lucky Bonnie!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 14, 2022)

She is lucky to have found a good home, it was meant to be.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice! I'm happy for all of you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 14, 2022)

So happy for you. Love those white stocking feet. I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Awww she looks like a sweetheart, congrats on your new family member.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2022)

Best wishes for much happiness for Bonnie and you and yours!!


----------



## Jules (Jan 14, 2022)

@Paco Dennis  This post really made me happy.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 14, 2022)

What a pretty and sweet looking doggie.  Have fun with Bonnie!


----------



## Devi (Jan 14, 2022)

What a sweet dog. I'm sure you'll enjoy each other.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 15, 2022)

She looks like a great doggie!  Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Lawrence (Jan 15, 2022)

She looks like a nice dog.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 15, 2022)

Enjoy Bonnie.  I am sure she's grateful for her happy home..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> A couple weeks ago I shared that we had to put our old farm dog down, and that we were looking to find another doggie. Misa just got back from visiting some friends and said they had a doggie they were trying to find a new home for. We decided to take her. Her name is "Bonnie", she is about 8 years old, has lived around cats, and mainly stays indoors. Our friends have a similar farm to ours, so she will smell the familiar forest, the goats, and chickens. I am excited about this.
> 
> View attachment 203713
> 
> View attachment 203714


That's wonderful, congratulations!  Bonnie is a pretty girl and she looks like she's very affectionate too!  Happy that you're giving her a loving home, nice that she's good with cats and being indoors also.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 23, 2022)

I hope it all works out well for you both.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 16, 2022)

Congrats on the new family member. Looks like a good match. I've been working up to getting another dog, and found out the local pound wants $400 for a puppy. Is it just me, or is that a little nuts? Mike


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 16, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Congrats on the new family member. Looks like a good match. I've been working up to getting another dog, and found out the local pound wants $400 for a puppy. Is it just me, or is that a little nuts? Mike


I understand shelters generally put a lot of money into food, vaccines, etc., but it does seem the amount they ask for adopting probably causes many animals to end up without homes.


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 16, 2022)

In addition to our parrot, it has always been cats -- our latest a great tuxedo shelter cat. There have been many over the years. In one case a neighbor moved and abandoned her cat. I realized the poor girl was living under our car. I called the former neighbor and said we would like to adopt her cat.  She said, fine, but we would never catch her. That night I opened the front door and put a bowl of food in the hall where she could see it. She never left and lived with us for many years. (-8


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 16, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Congrats on the new family member. Looks like a good match. I've been working up to getting another dog, and found out the local pound wants $400 for a puppy. Is it just me, or is that a little nuts? Mike


I paid $400 to adopt a kitten but here that is the price one pays. Puppies cost more , Janice is right the money goes right back into the rescue to cover the cost of food, supplies and the actual rescue itself. Here the rescue will go to other provinces to pick up cats and dogs then bring them back here. Just getting off this island is $$$$


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Congrats on the new family member. Looks like a good match. I've been working up to getting another dog, and found out the local pound wants $400 for a puppy. Is it just me, or is that a little nuts? Mike



I agree that is definitely pricey, as well as prohibitive for many people, which is unfortunate.

*But,* here too, they do charge much higher for *young dogs and kittens*, because they are _always_ adopted a lot easier and faster than the older dogs and cats.

The extra money to adopt a puppy or kitten rather than an adult one, does go to the healthcare for *all* of the animals, including those who are older and live at the shelter for a lot longer time, and those who arrive there needing medical interventions before ever being considered adoptable.

Most animal shelters have some very nice *adult* dogs and cats, and all the shelters I have been to, charge much lower adoption fees for them.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Dogs are the best!  Thanks for giving this older dog a home!


----------

